

YC Hacks 2014 Live Blog - tilt
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ehrlichfu/2014/08/02/yc-hacks-2014-live-blog/

======
shrig94
As a spectator, this is the biggest mass of (young) technical talent that I've
ever seen at a hackathon.

~~~
nmb
Yup, not at the event but got to meet several of them. Very sharp folks all
around.

------
deft
Cool stuff being built. Wish I was there.

------
crisedward
Wish i was there, it's been a long time since i went to a hackathon

------
heyadayo
Great live coverage on the event!

